

Global Internet Usage - brg
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Global_Internet_usage

======
brg
Does anyone have information on the rise of global literacy throughout the
19th and 20th centuries? I wonder if the dynamics of these two phenomena are
similar.

~~~
abscondment
Here's 2000 and on:
[http://www.uis.unesco.org/ev.php?ID=5794_201&ID2=DO_TOPI...](http://www.uis.unesco.org/ev.php?ID=5794_201&ID2=DO_TOPIC)

It seems that computer use should be naturally bounded by literacy. It'd be
difficult to use a computer without being able to read.

